
Investigation into EU institutions’ use of Microsoft products and services - pkz
https://edps.europa.eu/sites/edp/files/publication/20-07-02_edps_euis_microsoft_contract_investigation_en.html
======
jqpabc123
Really, this all boils down to the age-old question of "buy versus build".

The only way to completely control every aspect of your computing ecosystem is
to build your own. Open source offers a convenient starting point but there is
still a lot of work to be done to produce and maintain a fully comparable,
equally integrated ecosystem.

In other words, cost and compatibility are the typical sticking points to
rolling your own. Do the benefits justify the expense? This is the ultimate
value judgment to be answered. If nothing less than full control is
acceptable, the answer should be obvious.

~~~
Woodi
Buy ? They not even negotiated contracts ! This just boils down to utter
stupidity. Even China negotiated theirs contracts with same company.

Build ? I wonder: why Dijkstra and rest just moved to US ? Looks like since
60's nothing substantial was build on Old Continent.

O, btw: EU announced EU's own CPU - they just licensed ARM from UK :>>>>

Seriously there is need for even better "investigation", looks like all that
4-years plans/projects are just pure scam. Last one: EU own cloud, where it is
?

